
Following Up on “Hello World” - martinhath
https://drewdevault.com/2020/01/08/Re-Slow.html
======
roryrjb
The clarification here is what I took away from his first post. I am not
someone who is satisfied with just using technology and not knowing how it
works underneath. This mindset doesn't actually benefit me in my actual day
job but it's an itch I have to scratch. I have been using computers on and off
(literally I gone for a few years without even owning a computer) since the
late 90s, some of which I was programming, although I have only been "in the
industry" for 6 years and I totally see how performance has dropped over time
especially when things like Electron come into play. I see people using VS
Code and Hyper terminal and even though those people are still productive in
those applications, I shudder to think of all that waste. Of course unused RAM
is wasted RAM but there must be some kind of critical mass of people using
bloated applications where innovations are driven by their bloat, when it's
completely unnecessary. If it wasn't for people trying to fight against this
complexity like Drew, like suckless, like OpenBSD, like me and many others I
wouldn't really like to see the outcome.

